# Fluval Stratum vs Flourite?



## cutesybettas (Dec 5, 2016)

Do any of you have experiences with Fluval Stratum or Flourite? I'm starting a planted tank fairly soon and would like to know the best substrate to accomplish this. Also, if you use dirt, what brand do you use? I've heard of many using Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil but it doesn't ship to my state. Any plant recommendations for low tech tanks would help as well!


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I have both. Flourite release nutrients more slowly, doesn't cause PH or ammonia change, and only has a limited set of nutrients it releases. Stratum release nutrients more quickly, does cause ph and ammonia changes and has a wider range of nutrients it releases. If you aren't doing a high tech tank, honestly go with the flourite. It won't need to ever be changed and doesn't pose most of the same issues as soil substrate but is still good for plants.

But both are great substrate and will work well for you.


----------



## cutesybettas (Dec 5, 2016)

Would I need to do a sand cap with fluorite?


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

If you plan on having bottom dwellers in your tanks like cories, but shrimp shouldn't have any problems with it.


----------

